# Marriott 2021 Maintenance Fees



## SueDonJ

_** Please limit this thread to only the MF specifics and take discussions/commentary to the discussion boards. Thank you! *_

** Owners, please report your Weeks MF's as they are billed (NOT proposed/estimated) in this format:*

Resort Name/Unit Size (include Season if it's a differential)
Operating Fee
Replacement Reserve
Property Taxes (or note if they're billed separately)
Developer Subsidy (where it exists)
Special Assessment (where it exists)
TOTAL
Increase/decrease over 2020 MF's whether in dollar or percentage value (because I don't blame anybody who doesn't want to do the math!)
** Please report DC Trust and AP Point MF's as the per-point amount in effect on 1/1/21, and any changes throughout the year.

MF Related info:*

The *2020 MF thread* has been unstuck and can be found here.
Historical MF info can also be found in this forum's Weeks FAQ.
Operating Budgets for each of the resorts may be posted to owners.marriottvacationclub.com when the bills are sent out. Sign in, click on "Maintenance Fee/Club Dues" under "Managing Your Ownership" in the column on the right, then the "Make Payment" button, then the "View eBilling Invoices & Inserts" link.

************* Thread Compilation *************

_*Destination Club*_

*MF's assessed on purchased Trust Points = $0.61032/Point = $152.58/Beneficial Interest (BI=250 Points) *Post #2

*Club Dues Fee assessed on Owners of Trust Points and DC-Enrolled Weeks* Post #5

$215 Owners and Select Members
$255 Executive and Presidential Members
$280 Chairman's Club Members
_*Asia Pacific Points *_*= *Post #25

_*Additional Specific Fees*_

*International Owner Service Fee *Post #8 and Post #11

*VAT (Value Added Tax) for European Owners =*
Spain VAT On DC Club Dues - Post #3 and On Weeks - Post #38 and On Weeks - Post #39
Thai VAT On Weeks - Post #40


_*MVC Weeks*

*Note that Property Taxes for the Florida resorts will vary according to the Resort Calendar seasons, and are included in the MF budgets.
*Note that Property Taxes for the California resorts will vary among owners based on purchase price/date, and are billed separately by the counties._

*Aruba Ocean Club* 1BR - Post #18 and 2BR - Post #22
*Aruba Surf Club* 2BR and 3BR - Post #15
*Barony Beach Club* Post #54
*Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge* 2BR - Post #52
*Club Son Antem* 2BR and 3BR - Post #50
*Crystal Shores* 2BR Silver - Post #14
*Cypress Harbour* Sport - Post #21
*Desert Springs Villas I* Red - Post #24
*Desert Springs Villas II* White - Post #23 and EOY White - Post #48
*Fairway Villas* Post #7
*Frenchman's Cove* 2BR - Post #58
*Grand Chateau* 2BR EOY - Post #10 and 2BR EOY with Int'l Service Fee - Post #11 and 3BR - Post #12 and 1BR - Post #26
*Grande Ocean* Post #20
*Grande Vista* 2BR Plat - Post #32 and 2BR Gold - Post #33 and 3BR Plat - Post #41
*Harbour Club* Post #49
*Harbour Lake* 2BR Gold - Post #31 and 2BR Plat - Post #42
*Harbour Point at Shelter Cove* Post #13
*Imperial Palms Villas* 3BR Plat - Post #43
*Kauai Beach Club *1BR - Post #16
*Ko Olina Beach Club* 2BR - Post #34 and 2BR EOY - Post #43 and 3BR - Post #44
*Lakeshore Reserve* 2BR Plat - Post #47
*Marbella Beach Resort* 2BR - Post #39
*Maui Ocean Club - Lahaina and Napili Towers (MM1)* 3BR - Post #29 and 2BR - Post #30
*Maui Ocean Club - Molokai, Maui & Lanai Wing (MMO)* 2BR - Post #28
*MountainSide* 2BR - Post #17
*Newport Coast Villas* 2BR Gold - Post #51
*Oceana Palms* 2BR Gold - Post #56
*Ocean Pointe* 2BR Plat and 3BR Plat - Post #53
*OceanWatch Villas at Grande Dunes* Post #27
*Phuket Beach Club* Post #40
*Playa Andaluza* 3BR - Post #38 and 2BR - Post #59
*Shadow Ridge Villages* 2BR Gold EOY - Post #43
*St. Kitts Beach Club *2BR PlatPlus Holiday - Post #6 and with Int'l Service Fee - Post #8 and with discussion Post #9
*StreamSide* Birch Building - Post #57
*Summit Watch* 2BR - Post #19
*SurfWatch* 3BR - Post #55 and 2BR - Post #60
*Timber Lodge* 2BR Plat Ski - Post #36 and 1BR Gold - Post #46
*Waiohai Beach Club* Post #37
*Willow Ridge Lodge* 2BR - Post #45


----------



## MICROZE

_*Destination Club*_

*MF's assessed on purchased Trust Points = ( ) /Beneficial Interest (BI=250 Points)

Club Dues Fee assessed on Owners of Trust Points and DC-Enrolled Weeks

2021 Fees on **34-BI OR 8500-DCP*
*2021 Operating Fee: $5137.06
2021 Property Tax Fee: $50.66
------------------------------------
Total [Ex-Club-Dues]: $5187.72 [MF/DCP-Point: $0.61032]

MF/DCP-POINT*
2020 MF/DCP-Point: $0.60400
2021 MF/DCP-Point: $0.61032 *[Increase: 1.05%]

2021 Club Dues: $280 *

Owners and Select Members
Executive and Presidential Members
Chairman's Club Members*: $280*


----------



## bazzap

As a European based owner
2021 Club Dues   $300.34
Chairman’s Club  $280.00
Spain VAT            $  20.34


----------



## LUVourMarriotts

MICROZE said:


> _*Destination Club*_
> 
> 
> *2021 Club Dues: $280 *
> 
> Owners and Select Members
> Executive and Presidential Members  *$255*
> Chairman's Club Members*: $280*


Added Club Dues for Exec/Pres, above in red.


----------



## dioxide45

*2021 Club Dues:*

Owners and Select Members *$215*
Executive and Presidential Members *$255*
Chairman's Club Members*: $280*


----------



## echino

Marriott St.Kitts Beach Club
2br fixed week 51


Fiscal Year DescriptionDue DateAmount Due2021 Property Tax Fee2021-01-2114.822021 Replacement Reserve2021-01-21578.492021 Operating Fee2021-01-211371.31

2021 fees total: *$1,964.62* +$0.07 *(0.00%)*
2020 fees total: $1,964.55
2019 fees total: $1,964.02


----------



## LUVourMarriotts

Marriott's Fairway Villas
All 2BR


Fiscal Year DescriptionAmount Due2021 Property Tax Fee102.932021 Replacement Reserve383.752021 Operating Fee1040.61

2021 fees total: *$1,527.29* +$9.77 *(0.64%)*
2020 fees total: $1,517.52


----------



## bazzap

echino said:


> Marriott St.Kitts Beach Club



Our 2 Bed Good weeks, with International Service Fee, also 0% change from 2020

PropertiesCurrent AmountAmount to PayAdditional Payment2012.49
Fiscal Year DescriptionDue DateAmount Due2021 Property Tax Fee2021-01-2114.922021 International Service Fee2021-01-2134.502021 Replacement Reserve2021-01-21582.422021 Operating Fee2021-01-211380.65


----------



## catharsis

Marriott St Kitts Beach Club
2B OF

Fiscal Year DescriptionDue DateAmount Due2021 Prepaid Dues2020-11-020.002021 Property Tax Fee2021-01-2114.922021 Replacement Reserve2021-01-21548.432021 Operating Fee2021-01-211380.65

ALSO Marriott St Kitts Beach Club



Fiscal Year DescriptionDue DateAmount Due2021 Property Tax Fee2021-01-2114.922021 Replacement Reserve2021-01-21582.422021 Operating Fee2021-01-211380.65





BTW, Can anyone explain the $33.99 discrepancy between the two sets of figures?

_RESPONSE from @dioxide45_: Only your BOD can really answer. Looks like it is allocated to Replacement Reserves.


----------



## NiteMaire

Marriott Grand Chateau
2BR LO EOYE



Fiscal Year DescriptionDue DateAmount Due                                                                                                                                       2021 Property Tax Fee                                                                                                                                       2021-01-22                                                                                                                                                                                                           29.39                                                                                                                                       2021 Replacement Reserve                                                                                                                                       2021-01-22                                                                                                                                                                                                           175.32                                                                                                                                       2021 Operating Fee                                                                                                                                       2021-01-22                                                                                                                                                                                                           438.01



2021 total: $642.72

2021 is my first year for this unit so I can't compare to 2021, and I didn't see it listed in 2020 MF thread.


----------



## bazzap

Our Grand Chateau Platinum 2BR EOY MFs have just been posted
Total $659.97 including International Service Fee

if I read this correctly, it compares to 2020
Fiscal Year Description Amount Due
2020 Operating Fee 457.20
2020 Property Tax Fee 27.20
2020 Replacement Reserve 169.23
2020 International Service Fee 17.25
2020 Total 670.94
which would be a decrease of ~1.6%


----------



## echino

Marriott Grand Chateau
3br lockoff annual


Fiscal Year DescriptionDue DateAmount Due2021 Property Tax Fee2021-01-2296.572021 Replacement Reserve2021-01-22576.162021 Operating Fee2021-01-221283.82


2021 fees total: *$1,956.55* -$44.43 *(-2.22%)*
2020 fees total: $2,000.98


----------



## mclute20

*Marriott's Harbour Point*
2 bedroom fixed summer week

2020 total: 1404
2021 total: 1420



Fiscal Year DescriptionDue DateAmount Due2021 Property Tax Fee2021-01-1184.002021 Replacement Reserve2021-01-11399.302021 Operating Fee2021-01-11936.70


----------



## Zagrid094

*Marriott's Crystal Shores*
2BR, Gulf Front, Silver Season

2021 Property Tax Fee                    $     20.71
2021 Replacement Reserve            $   430.83
2021 Operating Fee                        $1,480.21
2021 Total                                       $1,931.75

2020 Total                                       $1,925.30 (0.01% increase)


----------



## m61376

*Marriott Aruba Surf Club

2 BR*
2021:
Operating fee: $1027.81
Reserve: $581.02
Utilities: $245.32
$1854.15 total for 2021

2020:
Operating fee: $1062.41
Reserve: $581.02
Utilities: $261.66
$1905 total for 2020

Decrease of 2.7%

*3BR*
2021:
Operating fee:1342.39
Reserve: $791.93
Utilities: $343.00
$2477.32 total for 2021
2020:
Operating fee: $1387.45
Reserve: $791.92
Utilities: $366.29
$2546.47 total for 2020

Decrease of 2.7%

_[Edited at OP's request]_


----------



## billhall

Marriott Kauai Beach Club/ 1Bedroom

2021
Operating Fee                          856.63
Replacement Reserve              254.64
Property Taxes                         147.40
AOAO Operating Fee.               488.45
AOAO Replacement Reserve    332.98
TOTAL                                      2080.10   
 
2020  TOTAL                            2083.59
Decrease of .0017 %


----------



## Colt Seavers

*Marriott Mountainside Park City*
2 Bedroom Annual Floating

2021 Total: $1465.21
2020 Total: $1454.15

Increase of $11.06 (0.8%), and all it took to get a small increase was a 100-year pandemic.


Fiscal Year DescriptionAmount Due2021 Property Tax Fee61.952021 Replacement Reserve426.752021 Operating Fee976.51

2020 Breakdown: 61.95 / 426.75 / 965.45

Largest increase is Bad Debt.
Largest decrease is Front Desk


----------



## qlaval

*Marriott Aruba Ocean Club*
1 Bedroom Annual

*2021: $1,347.00 *

Decrease of 6.78% 


Fiscal Year DescriptionAmount Due2021 Utilities138.892021 Replacement Reserve413.872021 Operating Fee794.24

2020 was: $1445.03  U: $153.57 R: $486.91 O: $804.55


----------



## Wahoo

*Marriott's Summit Watch - 2BR Platinum Annual*

2021 Operating Fee: $1246.15
2021 Replacement Reserve: $420.54
2021 Property Tax Fee: $66.69
*TOTAL: $1733.38*


0.8% Increase from 2020 ($1720.16)


----------



## Wahoo

*Marriott's Grande Ocean - 2BR Platinum Annual*

2021 Operating Fee: $1056.10
2021 Replacement Reserve: $404.73
2021 Property Tax Fee: $88.72
*TOTAL: $1549.55*


No change from 2020 ($1549.55)


----------



## Luvtoride

Marriott Cypress Harbor- 2 bedroom Sport week
*Total 2020 Maintenance Fees $1,350.05*- Decrease of $20              %age too small to Calculate... a tenth of a percent?! LOL 


*2021 Total 1,330.76*
Fiscal Year DescriptionDue DateAmount Due2021 Property Tax Fee2021-01-15123.002021 Replacement Reserve2021-01-15360.002021 Operating Fee2021-01-15847.76







_RESPONSE from @dioxide45_: Not that small. a 1.43% decrease. You need to multiply your answer by 100.


----------



## GregT

Aruba Ocean Club -- 2BR OV


Fiscal Year DescriptionDue DateAmount Due2021 Utilities2021-01-12195.312021 Replacement Reserve2021-01-12553.512021 Operating Fee2021-01-121031.91

Total is $1,780.73 -- previous years MFs were:

2020 TOTAL- $1,909.37
2019 TOTAL- $1,984.99

Thanks to @qlaval for this historical info!!

Best,

Greg


----------



## GetawaysRus

*Desert Springs Villas 2 - 2BR annual

2021 Total: 1483.36*

2021 breakdown:




2020 Total was: 1474.52

The 2021 fee is a 0.6% increase ($8.84)


----------



## VacationForever

Marriott's Desert Springs Villas - 2BR Annual _[DSV-I and Red season confirmed by OP.]_

2020 master reserve $56.38
2020 master operating $78.73
2020 Replacement res $560.17
2020 Operating fee $ 1,000.88
2020 Total $ 1,696.16

2021 master reserve $62.02
2021 master operating $77.24
2021 Replacement res $560.17
2021 Operating fee $ 968.29
2021 Total $1,667.72

Decrease of $28.44. 1.68% decrease

Separately billed for property tax: $99.96.


----------



## vol_90

*Asia Pacific Club Points for 2021*

MF's per point is $0.42549

*Asia Pacific Club Points for 2020*

MF's per point is $0.43489

*Decrease - 2.21%*

_RESPONSE from @bazzap:_ 
Just for clarification
Although the amount invoiced to owners does indeed show a 2.21% decrease, this is on the total bill including the 2020 Special Assessment.
If you strip that out, there is a 0% change on the baseline MF.


----------



## klkaylor

Marriott Grand Chateau
2021
1 BDR
Operating Fees 649.58
Reserves           225.43
Taxes.                  37.78
Total.                 912.79
Increase.           0.6%


----------



## LUVourMarriotts

Marriott's OceanWatch Villas at Grande Dunes
All 2BR


Fiscal Year DescriptionAmount Due2021 Replacement Reserve357.882021 Operating Fee1045.99

2021 fees total: *$1,403.87* +$0.00 *(0.00% exactly same year over year)*
2020 fees total: $1,403.87


----------



## hangloose

Marriott's Maui Ocean Club (MMO)- 2BR/3BA OF Annual

2021 AOAO Replacement Reserve $158.28
2021 Property Tax Fee $346.24
2021 Replacement Reserve $347.46
2021 AOAO Operating Fee $797.54
2021 Operating Fee $941.35

TOTAL - $2590.87; 0% Increase

2020 - $2590.85
2019 - $2408


----------



## GregT

Just saw the MF for the 3BR, basically the same (in total) as 2020.


*Maui Ocean Club - Lahaina Villas 3BR*3483.13
Fiscal Year DescriptionDue DateAmount Due2021 AOAO Replacement Reserve2021-01-11212.802021 Property Tax Fee2021-01-11465.482021 Replacement Reserve2021-01-11467.132021 AOAO Operating Fee2021-01-111072.202021 Operating Fee2021-01-111265.52




Here is 2020, for comparison on the line items....

*Maui Ocean Club - Lahaina and Napili Towers 3BR OF*

2020 AOAO Replacement Reserve 2020-01-09 -- 204.60
2020 Property Tax Fee 2020-01-09 -- 425.85
2020 Replacement Reserve 2020-01-09 -- 453.52
2020 AOAO Operating Fee 2020-01-09 -- 1101.06
2020 Operating Fee 2020-01-09 -- 1298.09

Total, $3,483.12


----------



## TXTortoise

Marriott's Maui Ocean Club - Lahaina/Napili Towers (MM1)- 2BR OF

$2902.70 No change (thank goodness)


2021 AOAO Replacement Reserve2021-01-11177.342021 Property Tax Fee2021-01-11387.912021 Replacement Reserve2021-01-11389.292021 AOAO Operating Fee2021-01-11893.532021 Operating Fee2021-01-111054.63


2020 for comparison...

Marriott's Maui Ocean Club - Lahaina/Napili Towers (MM1)- 2BR OF

2020 AOAO Replacement Reserve 2020-01-09 170.50
2020 Property Tax Fee 2020-01-09 354.89
2020 Replacement Reserve 2020-01-09 377.95
2020 AOAO Operating Fee 2020-01-09 917.58
2020 Operating Fee 2020-01-09 1081.79

TOTAL - $2902.71; 7.6% Increase


----------



## NJMOM2

2021 - Marriott Harbour Lake  - Gold Season


Fiscal Year DescriptionAmount Due2021 Property Tax Fee131.682021 Replacement Reserve424.182021 Operating Fee929.28

2021 Total $1485.14  (Decrease  $19.90 - 1.3%)
2019 Total $1505.04


----------



## VacationForever

*Marriott's Grande Vista - 2BR Platinum Annual*

2020 Florida Club Fee - $4.00
2020 Property Tax Fee - $163.59
2020 Replacement Reserve - $358.02
2020 Operating Fee - $960.67
2020 Total - $1,486.29

2021 Florida Club Fee - $4.00
2021 Property Tax Fee - $162.67
2021 Replacement Reserve - $358.02
2021 Operating Fee - $952.07
*2021 Total - $1476.76

Decrease of $9.53, -0.64%*


----------



## dioxide45

*Marriott's Grande Vista - 2BR Gold Annual*

2021 Florida Club Fee     $  4.00
2021 Property Tax Fee     $127.03
2021 Replacement Reserve  $358.02
2021 Operating Fee        $952.07
*2021 Total              $1,441.12*

2020 Total $1,462.51 *(-$21.39)* <<--1.48% decrease

It also looks like they changed the due date. IIRC our MGV fees have always been due on January 6th. In 2021 it is January 18th.


----------



## MICROZE

*Marriott Ko'Olina [MKO] 2021 Fees 2BR-Lockoff EY [IV]*
2021 Operating Fee: $1839.57
2021 Property Tax Fee: $232.49
2021 Replacement Reserve: $402.85
*------------------------------------
Total [Ex-Club-Dues]: $2474.91 *

2020: $2474.93
2021: $2474.91
*DIFF: (-$0.02c)   Decrease 0.00%*


----------



## pspercy

*Maui Ocean Club 1BR 2BA EOY*



Fiscal Year DescriptionDue DateAmount Due2021 AOAO Replacement Reserve2021-01-1171.952021 Property Tax Fee2021-01-11157.382021 Replacement Reserve2021-01-11157.942021 AOAO Operating Fee2021-01-11362.512021 Operating Fee2021-01-11427.87

*TOTAL $1177.65*  $0.01 difference from last year !  

*Club Fee* *$215*, increase of $10.


----------



## tahoe

Marriott Timber Lodge 2BR Platinum Ski


Fiscal Year DescriptionAmount Due2021 Condo Reserve79.242021 Condo Operating244.152021 Replacement Reserve374.642021 Operating Fee766.16

Total: $1464.19 (vs $1463.60 last year, or $0.59 increase)


----------



## brianfox

*Marriott Waiohai [MAW] 2021 Fees 2BR EY [IV]*
2021 Operating Fee: $1588.96
2021 Property Tax Fee: $186.29
2021 Replacement Reserve: $469.73
*------------------------------------
Total [Ex-Club-Dues]: $2245.08*

2020: $2245.08
2021: $2245.08
*DIFF: ZERO*


----------



## Xpat

Marriott's Playa Andaluza
3BR Seafront 

2021 Spain VAT 118.42
2021 Maintenance Fee 1184.24

Total 2021 €1302.66
+0 vs 2020

$1576.22 @ EUR/USD=1.21


----------



## Xpat

Marriott's Marbella Beach Resort
2BR 

2021 Spain VAT 101.90
2021 Maintenance Fee 1019.04

Total 2021 €1120.94
+0 vs 2020

$1356.34 @ EUR/USD=1.21


----------



## Xpat

Marriott's Phuket Beach Club
2BR 

2021 Thai VAT Fee 2,415.65
2021 Maintenance Fee 34,509.30

Total 2021 THB 36,924.95
+0 vs 2020

$1,222.22 @ THB/USD=0.0331


----------



## NboroGirl

*Marriott's Grande Vista - 3BR Platinum Annual*

2020 Total - $1930.11

2021 Florida Club Fee - $4.00
2021 Property Tax Fee - $218.04
2021 Replacement Reserve - $472.38
2021 Operating Fee - $1,256.20
*2021 Total - $1,950.62

Increase of $20.51, 1%*


----------



## jwalk03

Marriott's Harbour Lake- 2BR Platinum Annual

2021 Property Tax- $172.22
2021 Replacement Reserve- $424.18
2021 Operating Fee- $929.28

2021 TOTAL- $1525.68

This is my first year owning, so I don't know what 2020 was for sure.


----------



## jpc763

*Marriott's Imperial Palms Villas - 3BR Platinum Annual*

2020 Total - $1791.69

2021 Property Tax Fee - $188.30
2021 Replacement Reserve - $478.15
2021 Operating Fee - $1103.35
2021 Total - $1769.80

Decrease of $21.89 – (1.22%)

*Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club - 2BR Platinum EOY Even*

2020 Total - $1237.47

2021 Property Tax Fee - $116.25
2021 Replacement Reserve - $201.43
2021 Operating Fee - $919.79
2021 Total - $1237.47

No change

*Marriott's Shadow Ridge Villas - 2BR Gold EOY Odd*

2020 Total - $804.32

2021 Master Reserve - $3.56
2021 Master Operating - $9.74
2021 Condo Reserve - $48.85
2021 Condo Operating - $93.82
2021 Replacement Reserve - $169.89
2021 Operating Fee - $478.46
2021 Total - $804.32

No change


----------



## hangloose

Marriott's Ko'Olina Beach Club (MKO) - 3BR OV Annual Platinum

2021 Operating Fee $2023.88
2021 Replacement Reserve $443.22
2021 Property Tax Fee $255.79

*2021 Total:      $2722.80   -$.12   0% Change*

Prior Years
2020 Total: $2722.92 +6.9% (2019: $2547.31)


----------



## JohnB3

Marriott's Willow Ridge Lodge 2 Bedroom Platinum season
2020 Replacement Reserve $328.71 (3% increase)
2020 Operating Fee $970.96 (5.7% increase)

2020 Total Amt Due $1299.67 (5% increase)

2019 Replacement Reserve $319.14
2019 Operating Fee $918.36

2019 Total Amt Due $1237.50

_RESPONSE from @krj9999:_ 2021 MF total for Willow Ridge was unchanged from 2020 (but not 2019).


----------



## b2bailey

Timber Lodge -- 1 bedroom -- lowest season

(I'm thinking all seasons pay the same.)

Tried in vain to copy and paste, using Kindle.

Total. $1,166.92

Taxes are paid separately to the county.


----------



## Mlvnsmly

Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve  2BR Standard Annual Platinum

2021 Operating Fee $1695.11
2021 Replacement Reserve $316.46
2021 Property Tax Fee $165.32

*2021 Total: $2176.89  4.4% Increase *(2020: $2086.01)


----------



## Mlvnsmly

Marriott's Desert Springs Villas II 2BR Lockoff EOY White

2021 Master Operating $38.62 
2021 Master Reserve $31.01 
2021 Operating Fee $436.48 
2021 Replacement Reserve $235.58

*2021 Total: $741.69   .992% Decrease *(2020: $747.77)


----------



## BluesWin!

Harbour Club Platinum

2021 Operating Fee            $1,147.41
2021 Property Tax Fee          $ 146.58
2021 Replacement Reserve   $635.00

_*Moderator Note:* Comments about the Replacement Reserve fee have been moved to the 2021 MF's Discussion thread here._


----------



## mogens.h1951

Marriott Club Son Antem, Mallorca, Spain

Budget for 2021 is the same as for 2020.

2BR 
Total Maintenance Fee €1,134.77 (US$ 1.378)
Included in total fee:
Reserve for replacement €138.68
10% IVA Tax €103.16

3BR
total Maintenance Fee €1,297.54 (US$1.575)
Included in total fee:
Reserve for replacement €177.76
10% IVA Tax €117.96

0% change In maintenance fee from 2020 to 2021.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Xpat

Marriott's Newport Coast Villas - 2BR _[Gold season confirmed by OP]_

Condo Reserve 68.94
Master Reserve 81.72
Master Operating 97.19
Condo Operating 147.54
Replacement Reserve 323.90
Operating Fee 653.11

2021 Total 1,372.40 +0%

2020 Total $ 1,372.39

Property tax billed seperately ($101.90)


----------



## Xpat

Marriott's Canyon Villas - 2BR

Property Tax Fee 36.82
Replacement Reserve 424.96 
Operating Fee 1,047.15

2021 Total 1,508.93 +0%

2020 Total $ 1,508.93


----------



## Wahoo

*Marriott's Ocean Pointe - 2BR Platinum Oceanfront*

2021 Operating Fee: $1176.71
2021 Replacement Reserve: $457.14
2021 Property Tax Fee: $222.54
2021 Florida Club Fee: $4.00
*TOTAL: $1860.39*
No change from 2020 ($1860.38)

*Marriott's Ocean Pointe - 3BR Platinum Oceanfront*

2021 Operating Fee: $1415.72
2021 Replacement Reserve: $550.00
2021 Property Tax Fee: $305.59
2021 Florida Club Fee: $4.00
*TOTAL: $2275.31*
No change from 2020 ($2275.32)


----------



## SueDonJ

*Barony Beach Club*

2021 Property Tax Fee $93.06
2021 Replacement Reserve $372.00
2021 Operating Fee $993.84
*Total $1,458.90 (No change in total)*

2020 Property Tax Fee $93.06
2020 Replacement Reserve $382.36
2020 Operating Fee $983.48
Total $1,458.90


----------



## SueDonJ

*SurfWatch 3BR*

2021 Property Tax Fee $98.16
2021 Replacement Reserve $375.88
2021 Operating Fee $1,251.19
*Total $1,725.23 (+24.40)*

2020 Property Tax Fee $98.16
2020 Replacement Reserve $354.09
2020 Operating Fee $1248.58
Total $1,700.83


----------



## Mlvnsmly

Marriott's Oceana Palms 2BR OceanFront Gold season


2021 Property Tax $231.72
2021 Operating Fee $1295.03
2021 Replacement Reserve $364.62

*2021 Total: $1891.37 .9% Increase *(2020: $1874.56)


----------



## TimeshareTraveller

Marriott Streamside at Vail, Birch Building (Fixed week 13, prime winter season, 1 BR with loft sleeps 6/4)

2021 Operating Fee             $1325.85
2021 Replacement Reserve  $145.43
2021 Billing Fee                     $    5.00
2020 Property Taxes              $  23.44

Annual Amount by Due Date 2021:  $2188.80  (previous 2020 Maintenance Fee was $2264.85, a decrease of 3.4%)

There is a more comprehensive operating budget statement. The Birch building is mainly fixed weeks, and the maintenance fees vary based on unit type, view, and season. The maintenance fees for Birch are as follows:

Unit NumberWeeksMaintenance Fee for 2021101 & 1071-14
15-22; 40-47
23-39; 48-50
51-52$2188.80
$729.60
$1459.20
$2918.36102 & 1081-14
15-22; 40-47
23-39; 48-50
51-52$3271.19
$1090.44
$2180.79
$4361.51103 & 105, 
 203-206, 
 303-3061-14
15-22; 40-47
23-39; 48-50
51-52$2112.25
$704.08
$1408.17
$2816.34104 & 1061-14
15-22; 40-47
23-39; 48-50
51-52$3232.25
$1077.42
$2154.83
$4309.63201 & 207, 
301 & 3071-14
15-22; 40-47
23-39; 48-50
51-52$2912.15
$970.69
$1941.38
$3882.72202 & 208, 
302 & 3081-14
15-22; 40-47
23-39; 48-50
51-52$1389.96
$463.36
$926.64
$1853.23


----------



## dundeeyank

Frenchmans Cove posted 2 Bedroom $1774 + $454 Reserve = $2228 from my invoice.  
$140 USVI property tax

I don't have access to the 3 Bedroom rate.


----------



## Steve Fatula

Marriott's Playa Andaluza
2BR Seafront 

2021 Spain VAT €105.26
2021 Maintenance Fee €1052.58

Total 2021 €1157.84
+0 vs 2020

$1382.00 @ EUR/USD=1.1936


----------



## disneymom1

Surfwatch 2 bedroom
2021 Operating fee $1076.87
2021 Property tax fee $84.48
2021Replacement reserve $323.52
Total $1484.87


----------

